# How consistent has mud been over the past decade or two?



## 777funk (Jan 28, 2019)

I had a 10 year old bucket of blue Proform in a corner my basement. It surpsingly was still OK for fill coats. It wasn't perfectly smooth, but it worked and didn't stink. But what peaked my interest is that it smelled like what I remember mud was like years ago. I opened a fresh box of proform light blue and also black and they smell like vinyl flooring. USG smells like ammonia. This leads me to believe that regulations of some sort have forced formulas to change. Is there a big difference in the mud we have today vs years ago? I'm talking bucket mud here, but I'm also curious about hot mud... DuraBond, Easy Sand, Proform Quickset lite, etc.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't think its due to regulation changes. Corporations do things as cheap as they can to increase profits. If the mud is anything like the board, its way sh!ttier now(it is)


----------

